# Cramping before FET.....?



## Ruthie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello,

I just wondered if anyone else had experienced tummy cramps (like AF on it's way) prior to FET? Also has any one else had a lot of EWCM - sorry TMI!!
I am having FET on Friday.

I'm sure it's normal and I am worried for nothing, but I seem to be aware of every little twinge etc! 

Thank you

LOL

R


----------



## Tubsy (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi, I'm having my transfer (FET) on Thursday and I've been having cramps since fri. Did u have ur transfer, how did it go and what did ur clinic say about the cramps?


----------



## Ruthie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Tubsy,

I had my transfer on Friday. It was quite sore but bearable. The clinic said that the progesterone often makes you crampy and that it was normal.
Since my transfer though my aches and cramps have continued. I'm trying not to get obsessed over it, but it's hard!
Good Luck on Thursday   
x


----------



## Tubsy (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Ruthie! Best of luck! When are u testing?


----------

